# HardCore Mallards!!



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

These might give the Avery boys some competition


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

http://www.hardcoredecoys.com/pages/dec ... pe=Mallard


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They look good but at that price point I don't think taht Avery will need to try and compete will they???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I would have to agree, they seem to cator to two entirely different markets and 6 for $80 is not my market.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah U guys are right it is a little pricey. What are the Averys going to be for price?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They want $90 for 6 Avery's.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i'm glad bigfoots work


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was going to buy Avery's but now I dont have to support them anymore.
HAHAHA


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah some of the goose decoys are 200 bucks for 6. I don't think Avery will have much competition there


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They are both going to sell for 80.00/6. Dozen each ought to do it.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Those look pretty good


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think i'll use my floaters converted into field decoys for now. if mallards get that smart where i need to use those decoys, i might just have to stick to fishing.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Look sweet!!! hope they fit the pocket book over the summer


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah the warranty is no good either, it says you have to individually bag them after use. come on :eyeroll:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

80 dollars per 6 and they recommend that you use "our special friction reducing bags" to individually carry them. So they want you to buy their special bags, and pay 80 dollars for 6 mallard decoys?? I don't think so. Their warranty is useless also. "there will be no refunds on used decoys" "Is unsatisfied return within 10 business days. A 10 % restocking fee will be charged." :roll: I think I'll pass.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah they look good, but they are way to expensive, and to top it all of you have to baby them so the dont get scratched up. Thats a joke if you ask me


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they sound like the kind of decoys you buy and put up on your mantel for display.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No, it sounds like a company who is trying to cover there butts from a bunch of ding-dong consumers that do not take care of their crap.

I have had foots for over 20 years and you would never know how old they are, because they were takin' care of, same with any decoy, gun, blind, vehicle, whatever.

Once you enter the realm of realism for decoys sacrifices in toughness will have to made. We crammed GHG goose decoys in and out of the trailor countless times last fall and they still look good.

Go to Walmart and buy Flambeau junk, its alot cheaper and more durable!!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah i agree with you 4curl... i see people saying GHG are junk because the paint comes off and I see many people throw them in the trailors along with their foots, i think its okay for Big Foots to do that but GHG is different because of their foot base and i always put them like stacked up or whatever in a bag if i have to walk out in the field but yeah its alot of work to do that, but that keeps me from having to get new ones and in good shape. But you said you have had big foots for over 20 years? I thought they came out like 5 years ago or something? lol that is longer than what i have lived in my life... at 19 years old. :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Big foots have been around since the stone age.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks alot d! I was feelin' old today as it was!!! 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sweet looking deke. I've been waiting to add some to the spread. Looks like those could be the ones! 
Too Expensive?? Unless I'm missing something, 80 bucks for six is a darn good price if they are as nice as they look.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They look awsome


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Are they going to come up with floaters? those are nice decoys and the new GHG look awesome too. Both would do!


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

I want some!


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

You know I would really like to have some of them to put into my water spread. But they are exspensive and I can get these for a lot less. http://www.eberhartdecoys.com/index.html. Check them out they look pretty good too.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

You might want to take the glare factor into account with those eberharts. I don't think they look very good, glare or no glare


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Has anybody gotten their hands on the hardcores yet? How do they look?

Does anyone know where you can order them, or of a store that does/will carry them? Thanks.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.traderoutdoors.com/

Excellent individual, he'll set you up with HC's.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter should buy those instead of more goose decoys!!!! :wink:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

80 bucks for a dozen...hmm...they sure look good!

I would love to get a couple dozen of those...but I am not sure that fits the budget now.

Jeff Given


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They are $80 for 6, not for a dozen.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I wonder.....I have a bunch of enticers, will adding hardcores to the spread make the enticers look badly out of place?

One other thing: do those friction bags that the Hardcore company says to keep them in come with the decoys??? Thanks.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

slough said:


> I wonder.....I have a bunch of enticers, will adding hardcores to the spread make the enticers look badly out of place?
> 
> One other thing: do those friction bags that the Hardcore company says to keep them in come with the decoys??? Thanks.


Yes and no!! :lol:


----------



## IFSteve (Aug 29, 2003)

Looked at both Avery and HC yesterday side-by-side. I did not like the HC that well. I thought the Avery dekes looked much better.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I picked up a dozen GHG yesterday, we'll see how long they last.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I picked up a dozen GHG yesterday, we'll see how long they last.


Heh,heh,heh..... 8)


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

Why should we have to sacrifice durabilty for realism? I can't see that there is any reason that you couldn't have both. It seems to me that if these decoys are that delicate then they aren't worth having. If I buy something I want something that will hold up for quite a few years and I don't think it would be ridiculous to think they should hold up for the rest of my life. As far as the realism goes, you can kill ducks over black milk jugs and kill geese over tires cut in half. Why spend $100-200 on 6 decoys? Sure they look nice but after one season of haulin em in and out of a muddy field nothings gonna be pretty. And as far as the so called warranty goes, seems to me that they're using inferior materials and covering their own butts. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tyler, They last longer when they aren't punted!!!!! :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

chrispbrown27 said:


> As far as the realism goes, you can kill ducks over black milk jugs and kill geese over tires cut in half. Why spend $100-200 on 6 decoys?


 :lol: :lol: Not when the guys next in the next field are using 300+ hi-test decoys.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I saw some of the avery decoys yesterday and I thought they looked great. The paint seemed durable as well. Saw some of the new can decoys and they looked good but I could scratch some paint of with my finger nails.


----------

